# umlaute auf englischer tastatur

## alex.blackbit

hi,

mein notebook hat eine englische tastatur, ich brauche aber fuer deutsche texte trotzdem oft umlaute.

kann ich, zumindest unter gnome irgendwie erreichen, die umlaute durch eine tastenkombination zu bekommen?

z.b. altgr + a = ä, etc.

----------

## malisha

Hey,

Also ich glaube dafür musst du folgendes tun:

Zuerst Numlock auf deiner Tastatur aktivieren, dann Alt drücken und dabei

132 (für ä)

148 (ö)

129 (ü)

225 (ß)

142 (Ä)

153 (Ö)

154 (Ü)

auf dem Ziffernblock hintereinander tippen. Ich hoffe, dass es bei dir funktioniert  :Smile: 

Lg, Malisha

----------

## Inte

xmodmap -pke zeigt die komplette Tastaturbelegung an.

Um mit „AltGr+a“ ein „ä“ zu erzeugen (bzw. mit „AltGr+A“ ein „Ä“) muss folgendes in die ~/.Xmodmap

```
keycode 38 = a A NoSymbol NoSymbol adiaeresis Adiaeresis
```

ö Ö -> odiaeresis Odiaeresis

ü Ü -> udiaeresis Udiaeresis

Die Keycodes kannst Du einfach mit dem Tool xev auslesen. Mehr Details sind hier erklärt: http://wiki.archlinux.de/title/Xmodmap

----------

## alex.blackbit

sorry fuer die spaete antwort.

ich bin leider nicht frueher dazu gekommen, mich erneut mit dieser aufgabe zu beschaeftigen.

die umlaute funktionieren jetzt in firefox und co. (äÄüÜöÖ€ß), allerdings nicht in terminal emulatoren wie xterm oder gnome-terminal.

unicode ist auf "YES" gesetzt in /etc/rc.conf.

ich kann mich erinnern, dass frueher mal mit einer deutschen tastatur die umlaute auch in den terminal emulatoren funktioniert haben.

was koennte hierfuer der grund sein?

hier ist meine .Xmodmap:

```
keycode 108 = Mode_switch Multi_key

keycode 38 = a A adiaeresis Adiaeresis

keycode 32 = o O odiaeresis Odiaeresis

keycode 30 = u U udiaeresis Udiaeresis

keycode 26 = e E EuroSign EuroSign

keycode 39 = s S ssharp ssharp
```

und hier die ausgabe von xmodmap -verbose .Xmodmap:

```
! .Xmodmap:

! 1:  keycode 108 = Mode_switch Multi_key

        keycode 0x6c = Mode_switch Multi_key

! 2:  keycode 38 = a A adiaeresis Adiaeresis

        keycode 0x26 = a A adiaeresis Adiaeresis

! 3:  keycode 32 = o O odiaeresis Odiaeresis

        keycode 0x20 = o O odiaeresis Odiaeresis

! 4:  keycode 30 = u U udiaeresis Udiaeresis

        keycode 0x1e = u U udiaeresis Udiaeresis

! 5:  keycode 26 = e E EuroSign EuroSign

        keycode 0x1a = e E EuroSign EuroSign

! 6:  keycode 39 = s S ssharp ssharp

        keycode 0x27 = s S ssharp ssharp

!

! executing work queue

!

        keycode 0x6c = Mode_switch Multi_key

        keycode 0x26 = a A adiaeresis Adiaeresis

        keycode 0x20 = o O odiaeresis Odiaeresis

        keycode 0x1e = u U udiaeresis Udiaeresis

        keycode 0x1a = e E EuroSign EuroSign

        keycode 0x27 = s S ssharp ssharp
```

die definition des mode_switch ist notwendig, da ich eine unkonventionelle tastatur benutze und hier AltGr nicht den ueblichen tastencode fuer AltGr erzeugt.

alle ideen willkommen.

----------

## moe

Ich hatte vor >1 Jahr einen britischen Dell Laptop, und habs da mit der Windows-Taste + aou gemacht. Meine Xmodmap von damals hab ich noch, falls es hilft:

```
keycode 133 = Mode_switch

keycode  38 = a A adiaeresis Adiaeresis

keycode  30 = u U udiaeresis Udiaeresis

keycode  32 = o O odiaeresis Odiaeresis

keycode  39 = s S ssharp U1E9E

keycode  49 = grave notsign degree

```

----------

## Dirk_G

Auch ganz nützlich ist das Gnome-Applet 'Zeichentabelle' was allerdings mit der Maus bedient wird aber auch im Termin funktioniert.

----------

